# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال خیلی مهم

## Amir.Vey

من ی سوال خیلی مهم داشتم : 

من پیش ی درسم رو افتادم ، بعد دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم 

میخواستم بدونم دلیلی داره ک شهریه داشنگاه رو بدم 1 ترم رو مرخصی بگیرم ؟ 

یا اینکه خوب چ کاریه صبر کنم دی نمره قبولی رو بگیرم بعد تکمیل ظرفیت انخاب رشته کنم برم جای دیگه ! ! ؟! 

----------------------------



بعد اگه بخوام من ثبت نام کنم همین دانشگاهی ک قبول شدم و بخوام مرخصی بگیرم مراحل ثبت نام چطوری ؟ 

آیا باید ثبت نام اینترنتی انجام بدم ؟

----------


## Amir.Vey

آپ

----------

